# Persimmon



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I just cut a lot of persimmon for a client and he got his fill so I got the leftover logs. If anyone is interested in some custom blanks just let me know. It will help cushion the blow I took on the small amount of money I agree to saw and dry his turkey call stock for. Great learning curb though.
James


----------



## ekendra (Jan 23, 2011)

I wouldn't mind having a bit of persimmon, how much $ are you looking to recoup?


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

As much as I can get, fair market price I beleive is 8-10 dollars bd ft, shipping will be the bugger though. I have a few small ones about 2.5"x6"x6" that would fit in flat rate USPS boxes. Can get some fair sized bowl blanks with bark on too, they may fit in flat rate.
James


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i might be interested in one also


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

The largest logs are about 12" in diameter and they go down to about 6" so let me know what your prefered diminsions would be and whether green or dried (some of it does have dark areas in it). As many of you know I am new to wood turning and also to persimmon so please excuse my ignorance.
Thanks James


----------



## okiebugg (Dec 6, 2010)

JMC'sLT30 said:


> The largest logs are about 12" in diameter and they go down to about 6" so let me know what your prefered diminsions would be and whether green or dried (some of it does have dark areas in it). As many of you know I am new to wood turning and also to persimmon so please excuse my ignorance.
> Thanks James


A few years ago, I discovered a neat way to modify Persimmon wood. Is your wood is still in the form of a tree and branches?.

You can take pieces with bark left on them to a quiet place on the forest floor in a damp location. Don't put them into the water, but next to it. Just leave it there in the shade. Normally it takes about three weeks for critters to start attacking the outside of the piece thru the bark. These critters are small worms that love to crawl around and bore through both sap, and heartwood. Keep a check on them and don't let them get too aerated by the critters. If you have inlay skills, the wood itself isnt very 'pretty', but the worm holes will give you plenty of practice at filling holes with inlay material.
If you would like, I will put up a couple of pictures of what they can turn into. Let the worm poop removal begin.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

James...
I, too, would be interested in a chunk of yer wood.
Something around 8-10" x 4-6"...
Lemme know if'n you have one fer me.




> If you would like, I will put up a couple of pictures of what they can turn into.


Yeah, this too...

p


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Pics would be helpful guys.
Thanks James


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

James,

If you have any small pieces, I'd love to get some to take pics of for my site. If you only have decent-sized blanks, then you should save those for decent prices, I'm looking more for scraps at a lower price since I really want them just for the pics (will use some in my segmented bowls if possible, but not too worried about this). A small-sized flat rate box would be great if that works for you. 

I don't much care if they're green or seasoned but would like to get some without the dark areas.

Paul


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

No problem Paul.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

JMC'sLT30 said:


> No problem Paul.


Thanks. Just tell me what's a fair price w/ shipping and I'll paypal you.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

> Pics would be helpful guys.


:confused1:

Not sure if'n I have a pic that applies...:smile:

I, too will forward a paypal a fair payment for a decent turning blank..:yes:

p


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

JMC'sLT30 said:


> I just cut a lot of persimmon for a client and he got his fill so I got the leftover logs. If anyone is interested in some custom blanks just let me know. It will help cushion the blow I took on the small amount of money I agree to saw and dry his turkey call stock for. Great learning curb though.
> James



I might be interested also but you know how it works we need pictures. I have no idea what it looks like so how will I know if I want it.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

James,

It just occurred to me that "dark areas" has two totally different meaning with persimmon. The first meaning is the ebony-like pith area (which is what puts it in the genus Diospyros along with the ebonies) and the second is the crappy dark gray color that it gets if it is not properly seasoned/dried (take a look at my site if you have the good fortune never to have seen this ugliness).

When I said I wanted some without the dark area, I was thinking of the latter. I DO prefer, if possible, to get some with the black center showing, it's the ugly gray that I would like to avoid.

Paul


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> I might be interested also but you know how it works we need pictures. I have no idea what it looks like so how will I know if I want it.


 ditto


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'll post pics tommorrow


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Logs yet to be cut*

Here they are


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Drops from previous cutting*

of same tree


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Man that persimmon appears to move a lot (last photo-twists in square blanks).


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah it moves a lot but it's some hard stuff when it dries, trick is keeping it from checking too much while it's drying. I don't guess you can seal it up all the way as you would for keeping it green for bowl turning. Guess I'll just have to figure it out. Any ideas?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

*pics posted*

OK, I now have lots of detailed pics from the samples James sent me up on the site:

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/persimmon.htm

James, can you tell me what the yellow coloring is that sands right off the surface? Is it a patina of some kind or is it due to a protective finish that you put on in addition to waxing the ends?


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I've got some of that too and left some of it in log form. The blanks I cut up were at least 1"x1"x 6-8" long. I dried some of mine in the microwave and "YES" it will warp and twist a little. That's why I oversized them. I can then square them up and they look like pen blanks. I haven't made anything from it yet but sooner or later I will.
Donny


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Paul I dipped them (ends only) in something quite like anchorseal other than that they just laid on the tables for a while until I put them in the box the day before shipping. If I am correct none of that went through the kiln.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

JMC'sLT30 said:


> Paul I dipped them (ends only) in something quite like anchorseal other than that they just laid on the tables for a while until I put them in the box the day before shipping. If I am correct none of that went through the kiln.


 
OK, thanks. Bit weird ... all of them but the little bowl blank had the yellow and it didn't. I'd just write it off as being an oxidation patina but so far the ones I sanded show no sign of re-acquiring the color which I assume they would if that's the cause. Maybe it takes quite a while.


----------

